# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Inps In Quadro M

## cris

Non si finisce mai di imparare!!!!! 
Vorrei, se possibile, una conferma in merito a dover mettere nel quadro M sezione III rigo m9, il credito IVS derivante da Modello Unico 2006, compensato in F24. 
                                         Grazie Cris

----------


## danilo sciuto

La compensazione del contributo Inps a credito è equiparata (giustamente) al rimborso. Essendo il contributo stato oggetto di deduzione nell'anno (precedente) di pagamento, il rimborso di un onere dedotto va indicato nel quadro M, con possibilità di opzione per la tassazione separata.
In sostanza, è un'applicazione della regola generale, che vale appunto per tutti gli oneri dedotti e successivamente rimborsati. 
saluti   

> Non si finisce mai di imparare!!!!! 
> Vorrei, se possibile, una conferma in merito a dover mettere nel quadro M sezione III rigo m9, il credito IVS derivante da Modello Unico 2006, compensato in F24. 
>                                          Grazie Cris

----------


## cris

e sembra anche tutto molto logico........... adesso 
                                 mille grazie di nuovo

----------


## LucZan

Il mio caso &#232; simile: ho compensato solo orizzontalmente il credito inps dell'anno precedente. 
E' accettabile questa procedura:
Inserisco nel quadro RR, rigo RR2 col. 17 il totale degli  importi di credito INPS utilizzati in compensazione nei F24-INPS (es. 1.000,00 euro). 
Riguardo agli oneri deducibili pensavo di dedurre solo quella parte di versamenti inps pagati nel 2006 al netto delle compensazioni con il credito inps (es. 6.000,00-1.000,00= 5.000,00). 
o in alternativa, se seguo la procedura indicata (compilazione rigo RM9), inserisco come oneri deducibili inps il totale f24 al lordo delle compensazioni (6.000,00 euro). 
Non variando il reddito imponibile, la procedura &#232; comunque accettabile (trattandosi di mera compensazione e non rimborso) ? 
Grazie
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

La procedura da seguire è quella di indicare il totale pagato nel quadro P, e il totale compensato nel quadro M. 
saluti   

> Il mio caso è simile: ho compensato solo orizzontalmente il credito inps dell'anno precedente. 
> E' accettabile questa procedura:
> Inserisco nel quadro RR, rigo RR2 col. 17 il totale degli  importi di credito INPS utilizzati in compensazione nei F24-INPS (es. 1.000,00 euro). 
> Riguardo agli oneri deducibili pensavo di dedurre solo quella parte di versamenti inps pagati nel 2006 al netto delle compensazioni con il credito inps (es. 6.000,00-1.000,00= 5.000,00). 
> o in alternativa, se seguo la procedura indicata, inserisco come oneri deducibili inps il totale f24 al lordo delle compensazioni (6.000,00 euro). 
> La procedura è comunque corretta ? 
> Grazie
> Grazie

----------


## LucZan

Ringrazio per la cortese e precisa risposta. 
Porto solo a compimento la procedura, che a questo punto riterrei l'unica idonea (sempre riferendomi al caso precisato sopra): es. nel 2006 ho compensato per €800 e nel 2007 per € 200.
Il credito inps in F24 nel quadro RR v&#224; indicato per l'importo complessivo utilizzato dall'ultima dichiarazione dei redditi fino alla data di presentazione della nuova dichiarazione dei redditi.
Questo &#232; necessario per raccordare il credito iniziale inps dell'Unico 2006 con il debito/credito finale inps dell' Unico 2007.
Pertanto il totale da indicare in RR2 col. 17 = € 1.000,00 (quindi indipendentemente se &#232; stato compensato nel 2006 o nel 2007, ma tra una dichiarazione e l'altra).  
Il quadro RM invece va compilato per competenza:
Nell'unico 2007 relativo al periodo 2006 inserisco come reddito soggetto a tassaz. separata (con eventuale opzione di rinuncia) € 800,00 - che sono compensati appunto nel 2006.
Nell'unico 2008 relativo al periodo 2007 dovr&#242; ricordarmi di compilare il rigo RM9 (sempre se rimane tale rigo nella prossima dichiarazione) inserendo i residui € 200,00 compensati nel 2007. 
Mi confermate questa discrepanza tra credito indicato come utilizzato in compensazione in F24 nel quadro RR e quello da assoggettare a tassazione separata per rimborso/storno oneri dedotti in esercizi precedenti del quadro RM ? 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

In verità non si tratta di una discrepanza.
Le due indicazioni sono previste per motivi diversi, per cui il fatto che portino ad evidenziare differenti importi è verosimile. 
La procedura è comunque corretta. 
saluti   

> Ringrazio per la cortese e precisa risposta. 
> Porto solo a compimento la procedura, che a questo punto riterrei l'unica idonea (sempre riferendomi al caso precisato sopra): es. nel 2006 ho compensato per 800 e nel 2007 per  200.
> Il credito inps in F24 nel quadro RR và indicato per l'importo complessivo utilizzato dall'ultima dichiarazione dei redditi fino alla data di presentazione della nuova dichiarazione dei redditi.
> Questo è necessario per raccordare il credito iniziale inps dell'Unico 2006 con il debito/credito finale inps dell' Unico 2007.
> Pertanto il totale da indicare in RR2 col. 17 =  1.000,00 (quindi indipendentemente se è stato compensato nel 2006 o nel 2007, ma tra una dichiarazione e l'altra).  
> Il quadro RM invece va compilato per competenza:
> Nell'unico 2007 relativo al periodo 2006 inserisco come reddito soggetto a tassaz. separata (con eventuale opzione di rinuncia)  800,00 - che sono compensati appunto nel 2006.
> Nell'unico 2008 relativo al periodo 2007 dovrò ricordarmi di compilare il rigo RM9 (sempre se rimane tale rigo nella prossima dichiarazione) inserendo i residui  200,00 compensati nel 2007. 
> Mi confermate questa discrepanza tra credito indicato come utilizzato in compensazione in F24 nel quadro RR e quello da assoggettare a tassazione separata per rimborso/storno oneri dedotti in esercizi precedenti del quadro RM ? 
> Saluti

----------


## fafo77

Ho un caso particolare e vorrei discuterne con Voi se vi va:
un contribuente non mi ha mai indicato una compensazione con un credito verso l'Erario per pagare contributi INPS, e quindi non ho inserito tali contributi nel quadro RP del relativo anno (per esempio 2011).
L'agenzia è intervenuta e con avviso bonario mi ha comunicato che tale soggetto ha un maggior credito INPS. 
Se l'anno successivo (2012) mi servisse il credito, perchè il soggetto ha compensato più IRPEF del credito d'imposta che aveva, potrei cambiare il codice del tributo e dire che ha compensato credito IRPEF sino ad esaurimento e credito INPS, lo stesso che l'Agenzia mi ha riconosciuto (confermato con CIVIS). 
A questo punto dovrei però valutare di compilare il quadro RM nella dichiarazione (2012) ..... in effetti questi contributi INPS non sono mai stati dedotti ..... quindi non sarebbero da inserire a tassazione nel quadro RM sezione III. 
Può essere una tesi valida e dimostrabile secondo voi???
Se tenessi archiviati copia della precedente dichiarazione, copia dell'avviso bonario e della ricevuta di CIVIS che conferma il credito, copia della documentaziona per il cambio di codice F24 (che determina l'utilizzo del credito INPS per altre imposte) e copia della dichiarazione dell'anno in questione (... quasi quasi ci metto anche documento firmato dal contribuente che dichiara di non essersi dedotto tale contributo) potrei facilmente dimostrare che il credito INPS compensato non aveva titolo per essere inserito a tassazione nel quadro RM.
Che ne pensate?? 
Grazie   

> La compensazione del contributo Inps a credito è equiparata (giustamente) al rimborso. Essendo il contributo stato oggetto di deduzione nell'anno (precedente) di pagamento, il rimborso di un onere dedotto va indicato nel quadro M, con possibilità di opzione per la tassazione separata.
> In sostanza, è un'applicazione della regola generale, che vale appunto per tutti gli oneri dedotti e successivamente rimborsati. 
> saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se non è stato dedotto in RP, la compensazione non va indicata in RM.

----------


## fafo77

> Se non è stato dedotto in RP, la compensazione non va indicata in RM.

  Grazie mille!!!

----------

